# BreathTek/Urea Breath Test



## cedwards (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone performing the Urea Breath Tests in their office using the BreathTek machine?

If so how is the reimbursement?

Any issues/problems/concerns?

Does it require authorization?  If so what carriers?

I know we would have to send our UHC/Oxford patients to the lab.

My providers were looking to do a Reagent Rental Agreement for the BreathTek machine  and we decided not to a few months back.  The rep is very persistant and I am being asked to look back into it.


----------



## dnm4345 (Sep 5, 2012)

*BreathTek*

I just finished investigating this one... We've only done 2 so far and are still waiting for payment. What I found is the following insurances WILL pay:AARP Medicare Complete, Aetna, BCBS Fed Employee, BCBS PPO, Cigna, First Service Administrator, Humana, Medicare, Tricare, United Healthcare, Universal Healthcare.

These insurances will NOT pay: Avmed, BCBS HMO, GHI, Golden Rule, Medicaid, Medical Mutual, NALC, UHC Empire

These require auth: Freedom, Optimum and Wellcare. 

Hope that helps!!

Denise Cinco, CPC


----------

